# Un buon client bit torrent

## Giepi

Salve gente!

Come leggete sto cercando un buon client di bit torrent... e finora non ho avuto molta fortuna!

Ho provato bittorrent, ma crashava e lavorava male... Mi fu consigliato allora di utilizzare azureus... Solo che è pieno di roba appesantente, inutile e soprattutto non riesco a trovare delle opzioni che a me sarebbero essenziali (es. tempdir).

Sapete consigliarmi nient'altro di veloce, performante e che sia per Gnome? (no qt please, non le ho neanche installate)

TIA  :Smile: 

----------

## Guglie

deluge è molto buono e abbastanza leggero (è scritto in python)

----------

## riverdragon

Deluge anche secondo me. Puoi provare anche transmission, altrimenti.

----------

## skypjack

ti sconsiglio (così non lo provi) qbittorrent. ha qualche problema, mi impegna tantissimo il processore. non chiedermi perché!  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che sei gnomo ktorrent è fuori discussione (insieme a qbittorrent e qtorrent, vogliono le qt per forza) ma ad oggi l'unico che non mi abbia dato problemi è rtorrent.

Poi ho preferito azureus per via dell'interfaccia web ma spieghi cosa sarebbe "l'opzione tempdir"?

----------

## Giepi

e proviamo sto deluge... su xubuntu ho visto che montano transport.

L'opzione tempdir è quella... che ti permette di settare la tempdir... ho smazzato tutto il programma e c'erano solo opzioni sullo spostamento dei file completati, mah...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io sono molto soddisfatto da KTorrent.. una vera spada  :Smile: 

tra l'altro ha peerguardian integrato  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

ehm... a default la dir di destinazione è anche la temporanea su azureus e la scegli nel momento in cui avvi il torrent, in opzione puoi spostare i download completi altrove.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> L'opzione tempdir è quella... che ti permette di settare la tempdir...

 Yeah, tu sì che parli chiaro, fratello!  :Laughing: 

Scusa, non ho potuto resistere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dav_it

se vuoi qualcosa di bello e minimale ti consiglio senza dubbio l'accoppiata rtorrent+screen;

else

se vuoi qualcosa che usi gtk+2 senza troppi fronzoli ma che fa il suo dovere alla grande senza dubbio transmission

IMHO.

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *dav_it wrote:*   

> se vuoi qualcosa di bello e minimale ti consiglio senza dubbio l'accoppiata rtorrent+screen;
> 
> else
> 
> se vuoi qualcosa che usi gtk+2 senza troppi fronzoli ma che fa il suo dovere alla grande senza dubbio transmission
> ...

 

Transmission è davvero un'ottimo client (sia testuale che gtk...)  unica pecca, non supporta il dht. Di conseguenza perdi una grossa fetta di peers... le differenze di velocità si sentono.

Deluge non è male, ma da quel che ho sentito le ultime versioni hanno qualche problema?

----------

## Peach

personalmente da un po' di tempo uso Linkage che supporta anche DHT

qui c'è l'ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=220769

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho fatto un sacco di tempo ad essere fedele a rtorrent + screen e ho continuato ad essere felice fino a quando ho scoperto ktorrent con il plugin per pianificare la banda ...

Ogni tanto mi auguro che implementino qualcosa di simile in rtorrent per renderlo il client perfetto ...

----------

## riverdragon

Slightly off topic: io sul mio server (niente grafica) uso bittorrent + screen; in cosa rtorrent è meglio di bittorrent?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

> personalmente da un po' di tempo uso Linkage che supporta anche DHT
> 
> qui c'è l'ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=220769

 

sembra interessante, grazie  :Wink: 

anche se ora uso ktorrent, potrebbe essere una valida altenativa per le gtk

----------

## lucapost

Non ho mai utilizzato i torrent per il p2p.

Sapete consigliarmi una buona interfaccia , anche in gtk, leggera soprattutto e che funga in modalità client/demone, del tipo mlgui e mlnet per intenderci.

Niente soluzioni con screen.

----------

## lordalbert

prova transmission. Più che avere client/demone, puoi usarlo sia da cli che da gui.

----------

## Onip

gli ultimi deluge funzionano sia come client\demone sia standalone. E' in pygtk.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io mi trovo abbastanza bene con screen + ctorrent. aperto a nuove soluzioni da console  :Wink: 

----------

## fabiolino

Or ora utilizzo per la prima volta un client p2p e in questo caso ktorrent.

Mi dite se è normale che utilizzqndo la funzione "controllo integrita' dei dati" mi trovi "-648 parti trovate -5540 danneggiate"  :Shocked:  ?!; e' sono al 10% di scarico (150 MB su 1500 MB).

----------

## lordalbert

update: ora transmission supporta anche il dht. Sembra essere migliorato molto.

Se a qualcuno può interessare..  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> update: ora transmission supporta anche il dht. Sembra essere migliorato molto.
> 
> Se a qualcuno può interessare.. 

 

altro update (dato che lanci questa moda  :Wink:  ) io ho smesso di usare linkage (problemi di librerie non ancora stabili) e ho preso ad usare qbittorrent che sembra essere diventato stabile e impegna davvero poco la cpu (uso la versione masked unstable 1.3.3 senza problemi da un bel po' di mesi)

----------

## lucapost

client disponibili in portage che supportano magnet link/dht/pex? ho letto che per transmission il supporto è previsto a partire dalla versione 1.80...

----------

